# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Việt Nhật Hotel - Ninh Bình ( khách sạn 3 sao)

## yeuhanoi

Địa chỉ: 
Đường Ngô Gia Tự - Phố Ngọc Hà - Phường Nam Bình - TP.Ninh Bình
Thành phố: Ninh Bình
Website: Viet Nhat Hotel, khach san Ninh Binh
Email: vietnhathotel.nb@gmail.com
Điện thoại: (084)- 0302210525
Fax: 0303872414 

*Giới thiệu Khách Sạn:*

Khách sạn Việt – Nhật nằm ở bờ đông sông Vân, có quy mô 6 tầng với 28 phòng khép kín. Là khách sạn 2 sao nhưng trang thiết bị nội thất được coi là tương đương khách sạn 3 sao. Với hành lang rộng rãi thoáng mát được trang trí bởi hệ thống tranh đá. Phía đông hướng ra cánh đồng lúa bao la, đón gió trời dịu mát mang đến cho Quý khách cảm giác thoải mái, gần gũi với thiên nhiên.

 Vị trí khách sạn ở nơi yên tĩnh thoáng mát,thiết kế nội thất hiện đại, trang thiết bị cao cấp, phong cảnh tươi đẹp xứng đáng là nơi nghỉ ngơi thư giãn của Quý khách

Từ khách sạn rất thuận lợi cho Quý khách đến thăm các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của tỉnh Ninh Bình như Khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng An(cách khách sạn 11km), Tam Cốc – Bích Động (cách 6km), khu tâm linh núi chùa Bái Đính (cách 15km) và nhà thờ đá Phát Diệm (cách 19km).

Với dịch vụ trọn gói tận tụy, khách sạn Việt Nhật sẽ làm thỏa mãn mọi nhu cầu của Quý khách trong suốt thời gian nghỉ ngơi tại Khách Sạn.

*Loại Hình Dịch Vụ:*
*Dịch vụ du lịch*

Các địa điểm tham quan du lịch tại Ninh Bình
Đến với Khách sạn Việt nhật tại Ninh Bình quý khách sẽ được tham quan các địa điểm du lịch sau:
- Rừng quốc gia Cúc Phương 
- Cố Đô Hoa Lư
- Nhà thờ đá Phát Diệm
- Khu du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động
- Khu tâm linh núi chùa Bái Đính
- Khu du lịch sinh thái Tràng An
-Khu du lịch sinh thái non nước Vân Long

*Karaoke
*
Khách sạn có hai phòng Karaoke lắp đặt hệ thống âm thanh BMB từ Nhật Bản. Là nơi Quý khách cùng gia đình, bạn bè thư giãn và vui chơi giải trí, tận hưởng thời gian nghỉ ngơi cùng người thân.

*Bar*

Tầng 6 là khu vực quầy Bar thoáng mát với địa thế tuyệt đẹp của khách sạn, có cỏ cây hoa lá...rất hiếm thấy ở bất kỳ một khách sạn nào. Quầy Bar phục vụ Quý khách các loại đồ uống như trà, Caffe, sinh tố, nước ngọt và nhiều loại đồ uống khác. Đặc biệt tại đây Quý khách có thể thưởng thức một trong những loại đồ uống hảo hạng trong bộ sưu tập rượu vang, rượu mạnh hay các công thức Cocktails nổi tiếng của vùng nhiệt đới.

*Nhà Hàng*

 Khu vực nhà hàng trên tầng 2 của khách sạn: Tổng diện tích 160m2 và 3 phòng ăn VIP. Với 30 bàn ăn, cùng lúc có thể phục vụ được 250 thực khách. Khách sạn Việt - Nhật là địa chỉ ẩm thực cao cấp, nơi mang đến cho thực khách sự lựa chọn đa dạng trong nghệ thuật thưởng thức ẩm thực. Đội ngũ nhân viên và đầu bếp có tay nghề đảm bảo sẽ làm hài lòng Quý khách..
Trong khu vực nhà hàng có hệ thống điều hòa công suất lớn. Khu nhà hàng phục vụ tiệc cưới, tiệc sinh nhật....Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn đặc sản Ninh Bình, các món ăn dân tộc và những món ăn Á – Âu. Đầu bếp nhà hàng có thể phục vụ các món ăn theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.

----------

